# TT S-Line VS TTS



## schumil (Jul 4, 2009)

Help me! 

First of all, I know it's really early to think about it, because I'm just planning to buy a TT(S) on the next Spring/Summer.
But I would like to see clear, I need some opinion. You might good to know:* I want a TTS!*  But I'm not sure it's really worth much more than the S-Line.

So the details:

*TT 2.0 TFSI Quattro S-Line S-tronic Special Edition* ('09)

- a year younger than the TTS ('08)
- the prices are gonna be the same (I think) on the next Spring/Summer, maybe the S-Line will be a little bit cheaper
- there will be 1 year more factory warranty
- it has some sporty feature (sport suspension, 19" alloys, exterior package, etc.), looking almost as good as TTS
- better MPG, better insurance qroup, cheaper road tax

*TTS 2.0 TFSI S-tronic* ('08)

- 72 more horsepower and 350 Nm
- better looking
- Magnetic Ride
- LED
- and the thing that it's a TTS 

If I'm not wrong there is no more major difference between them.

So any advice/opinion is more than welcome!

schumil


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## AME (Jul 7, 2010)

If you really want the TTS go for the TTS. I looked at both the TTS and various upgraded TTs and ended up feeling I might spend almost as much and be ultimately disappointed. The TTS is the complete package, whereas I would be concerend the extra money on the extras, added to a regular TT might soon be diminished over the standard car, although might help with speed of sale.

In the end, I got what I thought was a good deal on my red TTS s-tronic roadster in a private sale, cutting out the dealer's profit.

Having had the TTS for a couple of months now, I'm sure I made the right decision.


----------



## 2zeroalpha (Aug 30, 2009)

It will depend entirely on your expectations of a car. If the longer warranty and lower running costs are important then the TT is for you. If you want a bit more power then you need the TTS.

I would recommend driving them both. Haven't driven the quattro TT but bearing in mind the TTS feels pretty slow out of the box I can only imagine the TT will feel even worse.

I would feel that for the amount of money I was spending, I would want to get the more optimum package. Furthermore if you are thinking of upgrading them, the TTS is the better platform to start from.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Get the TTS - you won't regret it! Spend slightly less or thereabouts on the S-Line and maybe you will always have that deep down feeling I could of but didn't! :roll:


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

I bought the car at the bottom of my post a year ago, not knowing as much as you seem to about the models and options and their pro's and con's. I love it to bits, but, guess what -

If I'd known then, what I know now, I'd have bought a nearly new TTS S-tronic, even if I'd had to pay more. As said above, it's the complete car - just what a TT should be. The car I get next will probably be the one I should have bought then, so don't make the same mistake as me - go for the TTS. :wink:


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

talk-torque said:


> I bought the car at the bottom of my post a year ago, not knowing as much as you seem to about the models and options and their pro's and con's. I love it to bits, but, guess what -
> 
> If I'd known then, what I know now, I'd have bought a nearly new TTS S-tronic, even if I'd had to pay more. As said above, it's the complete car - just what a TT should be. The car I get next will probably be the one I should have bought then, so don't make the same mistake as me - go for the TTS. :wink:


All is not lost though! Lovely colour and nice wheels you have. Also I'm sure if you remap you would be pushing very simillar in performance anyway!


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

leenx said:


> talk-torque said:
> 
> 
> > I bought the car at the bottom of my post a year ago, not knowing as much as you seem to about the models and options and their pro's and con's. I love it to bits, but, guess what -
> ...


You're right leenx. Like I say, I love the car I have - it's easilly the best I've ever owned. It's just that I know an auto TTS would tick a few more boxes. I went from a 2lt 140hp diesel Golf to my TT, so, initially it was night and day, but you get used to the performance etc. and want a bit more - well a lot more, actually, but a Porsche, or a TTRS are out of the question atm. Not sure about a remap with FWD. The torque steer and white lining are bad enough with 200ps!


----------



## schumil (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks for the comments!

The TTS is really tempting and I'm gonna go for it! 
But I'll try to arrange a test drive with a TT S-Line and then with a TTS on a same day.
I haven't driven a TTS before I'm very curious about it! We'll see! 
I wish it would be Spring of 2011!


----------

